# Just felt like sharing an awesome picture



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I took this after a massive water change tonight. The electric blue ram is almost posing for the pic. 



Please disregard the ugly thermometer. It is temporarily.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

That's a very nice looking tank grogan!


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Fancy setup! I like how the driftwood is both in and out of the water.

No problems with fish jumping out?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It finally turned out! What's up, man?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

beautiful tank guy...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I could get my plants to stay in. I have one of the rimless cube tanks. Planted tanks are so much fun! I do have to say, that a red tiger lotus plant towards the right would look great. What type of plant are you using for the "ground cover"?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bettaman, its glosso I think.

Awesome tank grogan....Makes mine look like poo.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Btw, I did finally get that CO2 diffuser up. How much CO2 do you use a day? I fill the chamber once or twice a day for a 7.9.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

fuzzi said:


> Fancy setup! I like how the driftwood is both in and out of the water.
> 
> No problems with fish jumping out?


Not really. Most of my fish prefer water...but some get a wild hair. 



funlad3 said:


> It finally turned out! What's up, man?


Yeah, about time! Been really busy actually. The girlfriend and I are getting ready to buy three marineland banks and fire up our own plant grow out systems. Its exciting! Hows the 90 doing?



Betta man said:


> Btw, I did finally get that CO2 diffuser up. How much CO2 do you use a day? I fill the chamber once or twice a day for a 7.9.


I am not familiar with your CO2 system. Mine all use bubble counters and I control the flow based off what my drop checker says my CO2 levels are at. Your best bet is to pick up a cheap drop checker off amazon and go from there.



ZebraDanio12 said:


> Bettaman, its glosso I think.
> 
> Awesome tank grogan....Makes mine look like poo.


Yup, glosso. Oh come now, your tank looks great!


----------



## johnmcleren (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

This is really an awesome pic. Thanks for sharing it. You definitely have a beautiful tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. Very nice. How is it looking today, four months later?


----------

